# Новые инструменты от итальянских производителей!



## lelikbolik (31 Авг 2012)

Новые инструменты от итальянских производителей! [email protected] отвечу на все ваши вопросы,рассмотрю все предложения!действует гибкая системе скидок,кредитование до 6 месяцев!


----------



## lelikbolik (17 Дек 2012)

продаётся кнопочный аккордеон итальянской фирмы "PERMARIA" 6.800 евро! пишите на почту кого заинтересовало! [email protected]


----------

